

Google Defends DMCA's Safe Harbors Against MPAA's Attempts To Reinterpret Them  - MRonney
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120321/04031218178/google-defends-dmcas-safe-harbors-against-mpaas-attempts-to-reinterpret-them-hotfile-case.shtml

======
jjcm
I've been liking Google's newfound EFF-esque persona. It makes sense -
establish precedence in these smaller cases so that when their turn on the
bench takes place, they'll have wins to reference. The next logical step is
for them to start pouring money into lobbying to close off some of the avenues
that allow bills like SOPA/PIPA exist. The tech industry is on the defensive
right now, I can only hope that we'll start being proactive instead of
reactive.

